# freebsd 8.0 + snd_hda = very weak sound



## ldr (Jan 17, 2010)

hello,

i've installed freebsd 8.0 stable on my Dell Inspiron 1545 laptop with Realtek High Definition Audio, for which snd_hda driver was selected.


```
/root% kldload snd_hda
/root% cat /dev/sndstat
FreeBSD Audio Driver (newpcm: 32bit 2009061500/i386)
Installed devices:
pcm0: <HDA IDT 92HD71B7 PCM #0 Analog> at cad 0 nid 1 on hdac0 kld snd_hda [MPSAFE] (1p:1v/1r:1v channels duplex default)
```

but the sound from the speakers is very very weak

i tried to use hint.pcm.0.vol="50", but it didn't made better.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 17, 2010)

There are quite a lot of threads about this. Please search the forums for "snd_hda", "mixer" and phrases like that.


----------



## ldr (Jan 17, 2010)

actually i already googled for a whole day, and other people problems are different though with the same driver, many of them are about the sound which is not working at all, while mine is simply too weak.

the only solution i found was this: http://unix.derkeiler.com/Mailing-Lists/FreeBSD/questions/2008-07/msg01776.html but it's too specific and for another driver

so, at the moment i have:

```
/root% cat /boot/loader.conf
snd_hda_load="YES"
```


```
hint.pcm.0.vol="50"
hint.hdac.0.config="gpio0 ovref"
```
in device.hints, though it didn't work


```
/root% pciconf -l
hostb0@pci0:0:0:0:      class=0x060000 card=0x02aa1028 chip=0x2a408086 rev=0x07 hdr=0x00
vgapci0@pci0:0:2:0:     class=0x030000 card=0x02aa1028 chip=0x2a428086 rev=0x07 hdr=0x00
vgapci1@pci0:0:2:1:     class=0x038000 card=0x02aa1028 chip=0x2a438086 rev=0x07 hdr=0x00
uhci0@pci0:0:26:0:      class=0x0c0300 card=0x02aa1028 chip=0x29378086 rev=0x03 hdr=0x00
uhci1@pci0:0:26:1:      class=0x0c0300 card=0x02aa1028 chip=0x29388086 rev=0x03 hdr=0x00
uhci2@pci0:0:26:2:      class=0x0c0300 card=0x02aa1028 chip=0x29398086 rev=0x03 hdr=0x00
ehci0@pci0:0:26:7:      class=0x0c0320 card=0x02aa1028 chip=0x293c8086 rev=0x03 hdr=0x00
hdac0@pci0:0:27:0:      class=0x040300 card=0x02aa1028 chip=0x293e8086 rev=0x03 hdr=0x00
pcib1@pci0:0:28:0:      class=0x060400 card=0x02aa1028 chip=0x29408086 rev=0x03 hdr=0x01
pcib2@pci0:0:28:1:      class=0x060400 card=0x02aa1028 chip=0x29428086 rev=0x03 hdr=0x01
pcib3@pci0:0:28:2:      class=0x060400 card=0x02aa1028 chip=0x29448086 rev=0x03 hdr=0x01
pcib4@pci0:0:28:4:      class=0x060400 card=0x02aa1028 chip=0x29488086 rev=0x03 hdr=0x01
uhci3@pci0:0:29:0:      class=0x0c0300 card=0x02aa1028 chip=0x29348086 rev=0x03 hdr=0x00
uhci4@pci0:0:29:1:      class=0x0c0300 card=0x02aa1028 chip=0x29358086 rev=0x03 hdr=0x00
uhci5@pci0:0:29:2:      class=0x0c0300 card=0x02aa1028 chip=0x29368086 rev=0x03 hdr=0x00
ehci1@pci0:0:29:7:      class=0x0c0320 card=0x02aa1028 chip=0x293a8086 rev=0x03 hdr=0x00
pcib5@pci0:0:30:0:      class=0x060401 card=0x02aa1028 chip=0x24488086 rev=0x93 hdr=0x01
isab0@pci0:0:31:0:      class=0x060100 card=0x02aa1028 chip=0x29198086 rev=0x03 hdr=0x00
atapci0@pci0:0:31:2:    class=0x010601 card=0x02aa1028 chip=0x29298086 rev=0x03 hdr=0x00
none0@pci0:0:31:3:      class=0x0c0500 card=0x02aa1028 chip=0x29308086 rev=0x03 hdr=0x00
none1@pci0:12:0:0:      class=0x028000 card=0x000c1028 chip=0x431514e4 rev=0x01 hdr=0x00
mskc0@pci0:9:0:0:       class=0x020000 card=0x02aa1028 chip=0x435411ab rev=0x13 hdr=0x00
```


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 17, 2010)

Are your mixer values normal?


----------



## ldr (Jan 17, 2010)

oh, my apologies, i thought 60:60 on every channel would be enough, but now i made this 100:100 and sound became just perfect 

sorry for a junk topic


----------

